# Does God heal SA



## Kevin001

Has god healed anyone with SA? I have a very complicated relationship with God .


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Kevin001 said:


> Has god healed anyone with SA?


He's healed most of my SA. Now I'm mostly shy, which is manageable.


----------



## Kevin001

That is nice to hear, I've been praying for so long. I just haven't got any relief, but its nice to know that you did.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Kevin001 said:


> That is nice to hear, I've been praying for so long. I just haven't got any relief, but its nice to know that you did.


Most of the healing process happened while I was in Church. I would come out of service feeling freer. When I went back to college the following week, I was approachable and open to people because my spirit felt good. Do you go to church?


----------



## Kevin001

I currently don't because of the fear of everyone there judging me. In the past I wouldn't participate with singing and prayer due to shyness. I just don't want people to judge me. Until recently I read my bible, talked to God, listened a lot to K-love, and thought I had strong faith. Now its kind of different, I just gave up hope a little. How long do I have to wait until God gives me some relief?


----------



## Royals

I don't ask if God heals, I know He does and can. I just try to accept myself better, the way He has made me. Because problems will never heal or solve when you keep fighting yourself.


----------



## Kevin001

I am just trying to explore all options to "cure" SA.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Kevin001 said:


> How long do I have to wait until God gives me some relief?


I don't know. God has different timing for each person. How bad is your social anxiety? Are you able to step out of the house and smile at a stranger?


----------



## Kevin001

I can step out the house and smile at a stranger. One stranger yes, more than that no. I am a person who is big on appearance, if I don't look good I am not getting into the public eye. Its getting hard for me too function tho. I might have a depression also.


----------



## The Sorrow

God heals SA but also gave it. He also heals non Christians alike!

See now that I myself am he! There is no god besides me. I put to death and I bring to life, *I have wounded* and I will heal, and no one can deliver out of my hand. (Deuteronomy 32:39)


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> I don't ask if God heals, I know He does and can. I just try to accept myself better, the way He has made me. Because problems will never heal or solve when you keep fighting yourself.


Yes - plus, anxiety will always be present in one way or another. We were built that way by God. It helps Him get through to us when we need it.


----------



## AngelClare

Kevin001 said:


> Has god healed anyone with SA? I have a very complicated relationship with God .


I knew one pastor who said he had debilitating panic attacks that were cured by the Holy Spirit.

There is a lot in Christianity that combats SA:

1. You should only care about what God thinks about you, not man
2. Fear is a lack of faith
3. A value system that is not based on money and sex.
4. A welcoming Christian community


----------



## Kevin001

Thanks for the advice and support.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

God absolutely heals SA but sometimes you need to cooperate with his grace, which wants to push you outside your comfort zone. If you refuse to leave your comfort zone, then God will not heal you because he will not violate your free will. 

For example, you say "I just don't want people to judge me". What would happen if people judged you? Would it really be the end of the world? What if it was God's will that people would judge you? Would you endure that for God, or would you say no, God, my comfort and feelings are more important and more worthy of my attention than your divine plan for my life. The Philokalia says we should only worry what God thinks of us and not what men think.

So do you see how in order for God to heal you with his grace, a part of you at least must be open to it? You cant be holding on to your own will, you must surrender to God's will, even if it means being judged or humiliated or whatever your fear is. Only then can you experience freedom. 

Btw, you might want to try invoking the Violet Flame of Freedom in order to clear away the negative energy that is trapped in your energy field that is causing your SA to begin with. You can transmute that negative energy into postive energy using the violet flame of freedom, google it.


----------



## Kevin001

Recipe For Disaster said:


> God absolutely heals SA but sometimes you need to cooperate with his grace, which wants to push you outside your comfort zone. If you refuse to leave your comfort zone, then God will not heal you because he will not violate your free will.
> 
> For example, you say "I just don't want people to judge me". What would happen if people judged you? Would it really be the end of the world? What if it was God's will that people would judge you? Would you endure that for God, or would you say no, God, my comfort and feelings are more important and more worthy of my attention than your divine plan for my life. The Philokalia says we should only worry what God thinks of us and not what men think.
> 
> So do you see how in order for God to heal you with his grace, a part of you at least must be open to it? You cant be holding on to your own will, you must surrender to God's will, even if it means being judged or humiliated or whatever your fear is. Only then can you experience freedom.
> 
> Btw, you might want to try invoking the Violet Flame of Freedom in order to clear away the negative energy that is trapped in your energy field that is causing your SA to begin with. You can transmute that negative energy into postive energy using the violet flame of freedom, google it.


Good points, but its so hard to fully let go. Also in my case my personality changes like every few days. Its like I commit fully for a few days then my mind just flips and can't believe anymore. How long do keep praying before you get relief? I am breaking slowly and feel like I can't wait for some divine help. I want to but just can't.


----------



## Zyriel

! Doesn't "God help those who help themselves?" (Not religious, just something I've always heard from people even Priests and such lol.)


----------



## 7th.Streeter

lilyamongthorns said:


> Most of the healing process happened while I was in Church. I would come out of service feeling freer. When I went back to college the following week, I was approachable and open to people because my spirit felt good. Do you go to church?


Wow thats amazing...

I just wonder why it doesn't happen for everyone : /

I feel like Im working on my anxiety by myself...

I just don't understand,...

and sometimes that drives me away from him.. when He seems so hands off on my life , and intervenes for others..


----------



## 7th.Streeter

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes - plus, anxiety will always be present in one way or another. We were built that way by God. It helps Him get through to us when we need it.


Remeber..fear is not of God : I


----------



## millenniumman75

Sugarslippers said:


> Remeber..fear is not of God : I


....and we will always be tempted.


----------



## AngelClare

lilyamongthorns said:


> Most of the healing process happened while I was in Church. I would come out of service feeling freer. When I went back to college the following week, I was approachable and open to people because my spirit felt good. Do you go to church?


I agree that actually going to church and communing with other Christians helps. A lot of us SA Christians don't go to church. We make all kinds of excuses about how we don't need church to be Christians. But David needed Jonathan. We need to gather and worship with other Christians.

I haven't been to church in over a year. I can really sense how much worse I feel without church.

And going to church in the past was part of the beginning of my deliverance from the Egypt of my SA.


----------



## Royals

A good church is hard to find though. And most preachers today are either in it for the money or preaching a false gospel. I rather listen to Jesus Christ the best preacher of all.


----------



## MoveAlong91

AngelClare said:


> I knew one pastor who said he had debilitating panic attacks that were cured by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> There is a lot in Christianity that combats SA:
> 
> 1. You should only care about what God thinks about you, not man
> 2. Fear is a lack of faith
> 3. A value system that is not based on money and sex.
> 4. A welcoming Christian community


I really like the points you have made. Personally, I know God can cure SA because he's awesome like that, haha. But, genuinely, we need to just turn to him an just have Faith in him and Jesus Christ. Everything else will play out as it should. This is the advice I need to follow every single day. And, again, God makes us how we are for a reason, I believe.


----------



## AngelClare

Royals said:


> A good church is hard to find though. And most preachers today are either in it for the money or preaching a false gospel. I rather listen to Jesus Christ the best preacher of all.


But you are a part of the church. Even if you join a bad church you will help influence it. We are each part of the body of Christ. By staying home the body of Christ misses your input and influence.

I've been in bad churches that had some fantastic Christians. You're missing out on opportunities to make Christian friends and even meet a nice Christian woman.

Look, if you don't use Christian dating sites and you don't go to church how do you expect to meet a Christian woman?

Moreover, churches have activities and other ministries that you can join. I volunteer for an adult education ministry at my church even though I've fallen back to old ways and haven't been to services this year. But I can really feel how not going to church has hurt me. We need encouragement and support.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Kevin001 said:


> Good points, but its so hard to fully let go. Also in my case my personality changes like every few days. Its like I commit fully for a few days then my mind just flips and can't believe anymore. How long do keep praying before you get relief? I am breaking slowly and feel like I can't wait for some divine help. I want to but just can't.


That's actually a good place to be if you want to get better. You see, when you feel like you CAN wait, then you almost inevitably will end up waiting. It is when you feel like you cannot wait anymore, when you feel as though you cannot suffer anymore, that is when there is the potential for real insight and the beginning of real healing.

I find my own self in similar circumstances. I could continue just being a good little Christian and keep on telling myself things are getting better and God will take care of me. Or, I could use every bit of what God has given me in order to seek Him in THIS moment, in order to seek peace in THIS moment, today and not as some future goal.

You see, divine help is always available. It is not something you need to wait for. Yes, it is true that we grow in relationship to God and in holiness over time but it is also true that there is nothing to stop you from experiencing God's love in this very moment. There is nothing to stop you from experiencing peace in this moment and there is nothing to stop you from taking a quantum leap toward God in this very moment.

The difficulty is, we identify with our conditioning. This one little thing, makes spiritual progress which would otherwise be easy, immensely difficult. In order to untangle this mess of identification, which binds us to sin by blinding our spiritual vision, we usually need to spend a significant amount of time engaging in activities like prayer, reflection, contemplation, meditation, worship, study and service. But an insight can come in a flash, just like how in the Bible the Holy Spirit descended on the apostles in a flash, or at least relatively quickly. They didn't slowly acquire the Spirit one prayer at a time, no, the Spirit came upon them all at once.

The exact same thing can happen to you. In Zen they call these moments, a "satori". It sounds to me as though you are in need of a satori.

I am going to suggest to you one technique which might help orient you in that direction. I actually just learned this technique myself a couple of days ago, from Rupert Spira, a British pottery maker and spiritual teacher. The technique is to ask yourself the question "Am I aware?" The point is not to think about the answer, but to come to the place where you recognize your own awareness. When this happens, in the moment you see that you are aware indeed aware, you will be free from the conceptual mind in that moment, because awareness is not a concept. It cannot be known with the mind, instead the mind must stop and bow down to awareness.

This freedom from the conceptual mind, can then provide you with a bases for achieving spiritual freedom and from there, you can enjoy God's unconditional love for your soul and he will empower all your words, thoughts and actions, with his Spirit. The Biblical bases for this question comes in the Psalms, when God says "Be still and know that I AM God". You see, when you ask yourself "I am aware?" it causes your mind to become still for an instant. In that instant, when you are free from mind, find out what remains.

Remember, Jesus promised that he would be with us alway, even unto the end of the world. And St. Paul said, "don't you guys know, Jesus Christ is in you. Now, that means he is with us right now, and in us right now. Not tomorrow. Not after we pray. Not after we go to church (well he is with us then to) but my point is he is with us NOW. So then the question natually becomes, if Christ is with us why we do not perceive it? The answer is because when man fell from grace, he lost the grace that enabled him to relate directly with God and his mind was darkened, creating the illusion that God was somehow far off and separated from him. The quickest way to re-find God is simply to see through that illusion. In order to do that, you'll want to study mystical texts. I would recommend, the Cloud of Unknowing (this book teaches that the veil which separates you from God cannot be broken through intellectually, instead you must pierce it with an arrow dart of love longing), the Dark Night of the Soul by St. John of the Cross, The interior Castle by St. Teresa of Avila and the Philokalia.

But also remember, God is not found in books. You need to start looking into your own experience. You need to start learning discernment, how to tell truth from illusion. Then you need to start loving and valuing truth and allowing the light of Divine Truth, to start dispelling the illusions which, through the power of Satan, have taken hold over your soul. Once you have done this, sin will lose its grip over you and the works of Satan will be destroyed in you, leaving you in a state of peace and holiness. But be careful, do not think the battle is won merely because you feel still peaceful. The demons have simply retreated for a time, in order to make you swell up with pride in thinking you have defeated them. For that reason, always remember it is God's grace within you that is triumphant and never you yourself. The hardest part of this process is saying goodbye to our old selves, because we do really need to give our lives to Jesus as he gave his life for us. And this means leaving behind all that was dear to us before, in order to make room for something a whole lot better, namely God. But expect this process to be painful. Read dark night of the soul to understand what your spirit must go through in order to unite with God.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Royals said:


> A good church is hard to find though. And most preachers today are either in it for the money or preaching a false gospel. I rather listen to Jesus Christ the best preacher of all.


I go to a Catholic Church. The nice thing about a Catholic church is we believe that Jesus Christ is present in the Holy Eucharist, so even if the priest sucks and the homily is awful, at least we still get to be in the presence of our Lord Jesus Christ. The Church I go to now has a couple of good priest but my old church the new priest they got is awful, which is one of the reasons why I left. He speaks in a monotone voice and repeats every point he makes three times. He is the worst, most boring public speaker I have ever seen, God bless him.


----------



## Royals

AngelClare said:


> But you are a part of the church. Even if you join a bad church you will help influence it. We are each part of the body of Christ. By staying home the body of Christ misses your input and influence.
> 
> I've been in bad churches that had some fantastic Christians. You're missing out on opportunities to make Christian friends and even meet a nice Christian woman.
> 
> Look, if you don't use Christian dating sites and you don't go to church how do you expect to meet a Christian woman?
> 
> Moreover, churches have activities and other ministries that you can join. I volunteer for an adult education ministry at my church even though I've fallen back to old ways and haven't been to services this year. But I can really feel how not going to church has hurt me. We need encouragement and support.


I understand what you are saying but I believe churches or websites aren't the only places you can meet people. You can meet them anywhere


----------



## lilyamongthorns

AngelClare said:


> I agree that actually going to church and communing with other Christians helps. A lot of us SA Christians don't go to church. We make all kinds of excuses about how we don't need church to be Christians. But David needed Jonathan. We need to gather and worship with other Christians.
> 
> I haven't been to church in over a year. I can really sense how much worse I feel without church.
> 
> And going to church in the past was part of the beginning of my deliverance from the Egypt of my SA.


I agree and I really liked what you said about David needing Jonathan. I think you would make a good pastor. I like your posts.


----------



## AngelClare

lilyamongthorns said:


> I agree and I really liked what you said about David needing Jonathan. I think you would make a good pastor. I like your posts.


Thanks but actually, that's from a sermon my former pastor Tim Keller gave about the importance of Christian friendship and fellowship. He used the story of how Jonathan helped King David to see the error of his ways to illustrate his point.

Tim Keller is such an amazingly insightful man of God. He brings a great intellect to his sermons--sort of like C.S. Lewis. You can find plenty of his sermons on YouTube or the Internet. He has written many books.

Here is a 5 minute explanation of the importance of Christian community. We need other Christians to grow. Spreading the Gospel is our calling. We can't do that if we hide at home.


----------



## Penny46

Yes, Jesus Christ CAN heal you!!! I'm a living testimony of it. I had very severe social anxiety from early childhood on. Although I still struggle with certain aspects of it, many difficult aspects have improved and I have been delivered from so much of it!

Two examples of specific things He has delivered me from - I used to have really bad panic attacks. They are FAR, FAR less frequent now! Another thing is that I'm no longer afraid to speak in front of others. At all! I used to be so scared of people, I'd send my small son into a store to return something, because I was too anxious to do it, lol! (he was very outgoing) Although I don't like big groups of people and would much prefer one-on-one conversations, I now have ZERO fear of speaking in front of others. It's because Jesus lifted my self-esteem and literally took the anxiety away!!

I used to very, very rarely be able to stand up for myself. Now I am shocked to see myself even disagreeing with a doctor, lol, or other "authority figure"! Back in the old days, I never would have dared! If you even knew what a HUGE change this is in me, you'd give your life to Christ right now!!!! I was the most timid little mouse you ever saw...afraid of my own shadow...constantly "hiding" from the world. It's like He gave me a "personality transplant", truly!

I can't believe it, but I have even become a "street preacher" for the Lord! That's how AMAZINGLY HE HEALS!! Me -- a person who suffered "selective mutism" as a child and beyond! Not a bit scared to jump out and start preaching, right on the beach boardwalk, lol! It's downright unbelievable!

The best advice I can possibly give people on this board is to give your life to Jesus now and He WILL help you IF you devote yourself to Him. HE IS THE WAY OUT OF THIS, NO JOKE!

Yes, I have a few remaining quirks/problems in certain other areas, but basically He has healed me like 90% I would say. Truly, I am a new creature in Christ, as the Bible says.

If you have any questions or want to give your life to Jesus Christ today, please PM me.


----------



## AngelClare

Penny46 said:


> Yes, I have a few remaining quirks/problems in certain other areas, but basically He has healed me like 90% I would say. Truly, I am a new creature in Christ, as the Bible says.
> 
> If you have any questions or want to give your life to Jesus Christ today, please PM me.


Inspiring testimony.


----------



## Penny46

All glory to God! The Bible says He came "to set the captives free" and, if SA is holding YOU captive, He WILL help you overcome!!


----------



## Kevin001

Penny46 said:


> All glory to God! The Bible says He came "to set the captives free" and, if SA is holding YOU captive, He WILL help you overcome!!


I really hope so, I've been captive for too long.


----------



## Penny46

Devote yourself to Jesus Christ and I PROMISE YOU He will set you free!

Jesus said, "I am the Way, the Truth and the Life and NO man comes unto the Father but by ME!" There is NO other way to God except thru Jesus, don't be fooled by "New Agey" stuff or other paths. ONLY JESUS HAS THE POWER TO DELIVER AND HEAL AND SAVE YOU! (okay, I'm off my street preacher's soapbox now, lol) 

God bless you and I just sent up a prayer for you, Kevin!


----------



## Znuffle

God does help yes..

If you use god the right way..

Now I know that was a rude statement but whether something or someone does something to you when you have hope believe and whatnot.

God (in my opinion. Your own mind speaking to yourself as an ideal image of morale codes and somtimes rules) Is going to help you because it forces thoughts and changes throughout ideas and reasoning.

Also hope makes you fight more.. 

I would say god is a good tool  But don't forget that your own believes are within you only.. There ain't unatural things that can be shared with other people relatively speaking.. I mean everyone could have an ideal god.. We only pray to a specifik god because we know him through a book.. Nobody have ever really known the "God" as he is.. Because that would mean that there are more than 1 god out there..

So remember.. it's your own god.. Nobody elses. And I think it's going to help you most if you believe in a specifik god instead of a god that is related to other believes.. 
Sharing what you believe is a god is a way bounding with people.. And when you having a problem with yourself you should start bounding with yourself before bounding with people 

Saying this because I am a nonebeliever also wanting to help you as much as I can.. If I met you in a church I would talk to you regardless of what god you believed in or what believe you had.. I'd help you fix your problem the best I can!  I promise!


----------



## modus

Yes, he saved me. It took years of putting my trust in Him, and then a year after a moment where I felt "fully saved" I found a definite sense of healing.


----------



## rubyruby

You should go to church.

It gets you out of the house. You will meet new people. You can sit and listen at the back of the church. A good sermon can be really inspiring.

You can also meet like minded ladies.


----------



## Zyriel

rubyruby said:


> You should go to church.
> 
> It gets you out of the house. You will meet new people. You can sit and listen at the back of the church. A good sermon can be really inspiring.
> 
> You can also meet like minded ladies.


Oh I know what you mean! There was this one game I used to play where you had to sit in the church/temple area to regen your "spirit" (I think it was called) if you were killing other players haha. Your character also wouldn't heal over half less than hp lol and couldn't enter a lot of areas. NPC guards would attack you in certain places if you were in the "red" as opposed to "blue" name, till you "repented" enough or whatever lol. So I'd always find myself there, was quite a peaceful area, nice trees and stuff^^


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If God exists, he is the reason you suffer from social anxiety. If you overcome it, he is the reason for it. If you don't, he is the reason for it. 

God doesn't grant wishes just because you are praying for them. There have been billions of people who have been in worse situations than you, who have prayed harder and more sincerely than you, who didn't get their prayers answered.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> If God exists, he is the reason you suffer from social anxiety. If you overcome it, he is the reason for it. If you don't, he is the reason for it.
> 
> God doesn't grant wishes just because you are praying for them. There have been billions of people who have been in worse situations than you, who have prayed harder and more sincerely than you, who didn't get their prayers answered.


I hope your right. Everyone is here for a reason right? All part of God's plan. I am suffering because I'm supposed to, God gives his hardest battles to his strongest soldiers.


----------



## kiiinglouie

yes i've been told god only opens the door in any situation but you have to step through it 
god works in mysterious ways
for example im sure its weird,unbelievable but its personal exp sure its not related but goes back to saying he works in mysterious ways
before i got hit hard with SA i would date,see etc with alot of different females even tho im ugly lol just i had insecurities about myself 
and i would always ask for forgiveness and to keep away females that were no good(yeah i know its weird)
but i kid you not i would meet and talk to many females but for some reason with some of the females it would go sour real quick over the most insane reasons ....no biggie right? only to find months later that that same female had gifts that kept on giving or they were flat out bat s*** crazy 
it literally felt like i was neo dodging bullets 
so again he does help 
but i was also told when you ask for help and it seems like he isnt listening maybe you are asking for the wrong thing 

sorry for the little story i had terrible insomnia last night maybe 2 hrs of sleep? and my GAd is through the roof right now lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

the cheat said:


> God doesn't grant wishes just because you are praying for them. There have been billions of people who have been in worse situations than you, who have prayed harder and more sincerely than you, who didn't get their prayers answered.


That's pretty much how i view it, somewhat. But also through a prayer, God might give you that little nudge you need to get things moving in the right direction. He might not appear and cast Cure critical wounds on you, but he may send you the right help or raise your motivation enough to work out the problems.

I'm pretty sure prayers are answered in subtle ways and we don't always see the subtle when we're in distress


----------



## sad vlad

No. Just praying will get you nowhere when it comes to SA. Don't expect miracles. It's all about you and how you can struggle to improve your condition.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## millenniumman75

Whether we like it or not, we need to be around people.


----------



## MobiusX

does the bible or any other religious books talk about SA? which characters had SA?


----------



## Ellazona

The only person that can heal your SA is you...


----------



## Zack

MobiusX said:


> does the bible or any other religious books talk about SA? which *characters* had SA?


LOL - that's about right. Fiction has characters in it.


----------



## Kevin001

Thanks for the comments guys, I feel like I'm struggling for a reason. Its all part of God's plan. Whatever happens I feel like its all part of his plan.


----------



## Farideh

Kevin001 said:


> Has god healed anyone with SA? *I have a very complicated relationship with God .*


Almost all of us do. There's no perfection when it comes to any relationship especially a relationship with God.


----------



## hoddesdon

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, I feel like I'm struggling for a reason. Its all part of God's plan. Whatever happens I feel like its all part of his plan.


Actually, I am in somewhat the same boat at the moment.


----------



## Zack

I'm not religious, but I don't mind God, I just don't like his fan clubs.


----------



## GloomyTracy

I am not sure about a direct healing, but I believe God has given us the tools and abilities to push SA to the side so it is not so debilitating in our day-to-day life. For the past few years, I have not been able to go to church as walking in by myself would be too difficult, I am too old to attend with a parent; however, I have not put enough effort into trying to attend or searching for a smaller church that might not be as fear-instilling for me. Through this trial with SA, I have made sure to abide by Christian theology and not become self-destructive, I have been careful not to engage in sinful actions, but my inactions have mounted and I have not done enough and have been slothful and allowed SA to control me too much over the past decade.


----------



## Zizi

God helps me somewhat when my anxiety becomes too strong. Praying right calms it down. But not my thoughts those I need to keep controlled or I'll get anxiety symptoms again.
In my case I believe that God is allowing me to experience SA to make me grow and mature. I was very apathetic and could easily choose to not become bothered by things I did or said. Also I think that SA was dormant in me because God was keeping me safe, but since I became an adult it was time for me to face the world and what it means to feel and hurt. I have learn to be more sensible to others since I started experiencing SA. I hope to be able to overcome SA and I know God will be there helping me along the way. I just need to have Faith in God, go facing the world even when I'm with a lot SA, faith is an action.


----------



## Jerusalem96

Kevin001 said:


> Has god healed anyone with SA? I have a very complicated relationship with God .


Everything that ever occurs on the heavens and the earth is by the permission, will and power of God. When anyone is healed, it is God who heals. When anyone suffers from a disease or disorder, it is God who decreed it. God gives the day and the night, and merges them - one to the other.

I believe that life is a test - a test of faith and patience and gratitude. Bad happens to you as a test from God (or as a punishment) and good happens to you as a test from God (or as reward). When bad happens to you, you are supposed to show patience and when good happens to you, you are supposed to show gratitude.

On the authority of Abu Yahya Suhaib bin Sinan (May Allah be pleased with him) it is related that the Prophet (Peace be upon him) said,
"_How amazing is the affair of the believer. There is good for him in everything and that is for no one but the believer. If good times come his way, he expresses gratitude to Allah and that is good for him, and if hardship comes his way, he endures it patiently and that is better for him._"
[Muslim]

The Islamic way of healing is through dua (supplication) and ruqya (recitations and meditations). If you have enough faith in a Supreme Guardian-Lord, prayer would work and it has for me. You don't need to be a Muslim to ask dua, you just need to have firm conviction that the Universe has a Lord. There are thousands of dua for thousands of reasons, and a lot are found in the Quran and the authentic Sunnah of the Prophet. For example I pray this supplication in Arabic from the Quran for stuttering/stammering, the dua of Moses:

"O my Lord! Open for me my chest (grant me self-confidence, contentment, and boldness). And ease my task for me; and make loose the knot (the defect) from my tongue, that they may understand my speech."
(Qur'an 20:25-28 )

For depression I pray this dua:

O Allaah, I am Your slave, son of Your slave, son of Your maidservant; my forelock is in Your hand, Your command over me is forever executed and Your decree over me is just. I ask You by every name belonging to You which You have named Yourself with, or revealed in Your Book, or You taught to any of Your creation, or You have preserved in the knowledge of the Unseen with You, that You make the Qur'aan the life of my heart and the light of my breast, and a departure for my sorrow and a release for my anxiety,

You can make up your own dua/call to your Lord. Just assume He exists and ask it from Him. Dua may not always get answered the way you want it to for God knows best what is good for you and what is bad for you.

The Messenger of Allah (pbuh) said, "Any Muslim who makes a supplication containing nothing which is sinful, or which involves breaking ties of relationship, will be given for it by Allah one of three things:

1.He will give him swift answer,
2.or store it up for him in the next world,
3. or turn away from him an equivalent amount of evil."

Those who heard it said they would then make many supplications and he replied that Allah was more ready to answer than they were to ask!
(Al-Tirmidhi Hadith)

There are sites, times and (living) people who can act as intercessors to God when a dua is being asked. If you strive to access them God would grow closer to you. The best place to ask a request from God is in the holiest place on earth and that is under the gutter of the Kaabah in Mecca and according to the Prophet, every dua made there is answered. During my Umrah this year I requested God to ease out for me my stammer and my SA, and by the power of God my stammer/stutter has almost vanished and my SA does indeed look to be easing out. Prayer does work if your want to be pure and answered by your Lord

In addition to dua listening to the Quran also is a way out of depression, sorrow, anxiety and what not. You can try out some recitations in youtube :


----------



## rosecolored

He heals me daily.


----------



## 1Pet57

MobiusX said:


> does the bible or any other religious books talk about SA? which characters had SA?


Moses is the one that immediately comes to mind. In Exodus 3 God appears in front of Moses, tells him He's going to free Moses' people the Israelites from their miserable slavery, and that Moses gets to be the one He uses to do this. But Moses says no several times, because he's not good at public speaking and he doesn't think anyone will listen to him, and he really does not want to go talk to important officials and be the leader of a bunch of people. So God allows Moses' extrovert brother Aaron to come along with him and do the talking instead of him. But as the story goes on, Moses does speak and does become the hugely important and influential leader of the Israelites.

Exodus 4:10-13:
Moses said to the LORD, "Pardon your servant, Lord. I have never been eloquent, neither in the past nor since you have spoken to your servant. I am slow of speech and tongue." The LORD said to him, "Who gave human beings their mouths? Who makes them deaf or mute? Who gives them sight or makes them blind? Is it not I, the LORD? Now go; I will help you speak and will teach you what to say." But Moses said, "Pardon your servant, Lord. Please send someone else."


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Only when I'm dreaming.


----------



## wrongguy

I hope so.


----------



## Smallfry

I don't think God will heal my SA completely but I reckon he's got my back


----------



## Zack

Here is a 'Jesus hand' to cheer everyone up.










What does this sign mean?


----------



## JohnDoe26

I don't think God heals any sickness via miracle except in extraordinary circumstances. For the most part, we have to put in the work with the resources that we've been given and he will help us through those.


----------



## millenniumman75

Smallfry said:


> I don't think God will heal my SA completely but I reckon he's got my back


This would be the closest explanation for an answer.

We need to realize that anxiety itself is part of the human condition - fearfully and wonderfully made.

Fact: it is actually a panic attack that pulls us out of deep sleep. Yep, how else are we going to wake up from being in hibernation mode?

We allow ourselves to become anxious with our thoughts, otherwise. We happen to have enough anxiety to keep us from doing things we need or want to do.

With regards to God, He may be showing us that we don't need to worry so much, but WE take it on anyway - that is something we may need to watch.


----------



## knightofdespair

SA is a man made disease caused by our own fellow man treating us like crap most of our lives. It isn't god's fault we let 1% have all our resources. It isn't god's fault there are 7 billion people in the world. It isn't god's fault that a lot of women view quiet guys as losers. These can all be blamed on our own fellow man.


----------



## Sad81

I believe,that God heals everything because I went through a time of complete relief,when I was living for him and not myself,I started to have more love in my heart and it cast out all of the fear.I was very obedient to God during this time,People around me asked what was different or what happened to me.I was off of all medication and it was truly amazing.Then things started to revert back to my anxiety,when I started to get caught up in this world and the cares in it.I am now working,to get what I had back because I can not deny the true relief I had.I am reading the bible and it is giving me the relief back.Following the Christs instruction will heal me completely and I know this from what I experienced.I hope my story helps anyone.


----------



## MoveAlong91

Sad81 said:


> I believe,that God heals everything because I went through a time of complete relief,when I was living for him and not myself,I started to have more love in my heart and it cast out all of the fear.I was very obedient to God during this time,People around me asked what was different or what happened to me.I was off of all medication and it was truly amazing.Then things started to revert back to my anxiety,when I started to get caught up in this world and the cares in it.I am now working,to get what I had back because I can not deny the true relief I had.I am reading the bible and it is giving me the relief back.Following the Christs instruction will heal me completely and I know this from what I experienced.I hope my story helps anyone.


I believe our Heavenly Father can heal anything if we live life how we are meant to. If we live life with love and submit ourselves completely to him, then anything can and will be healed. To believe that God cannot heal something as small as a mental disorder shows disbelief in the power of our Heavenly Father, in my opinion. He can do anything for us, so just believe and live your life knowing that everything will be alright. Just stay on the right track and submit yourself to him and his word. We need to disconnect ourselves from the flesh and materialistic aspect of this world, only then can we break free of the burden it hurls onto our shoulders.


----------



## reaffected

no


----------



## black eye

*yes* I think he "heals" my SA...

SA is simply a product of vanity.
Because you don't want to be the lowest of the low,
you expect love from other people...

But you should have no other gods before God,
and love god with all your heart - not desire other people's love except his.

And if you live like this,
your mind is not occupied by other peoples judgements of you,
and so there is no fear around it as well.


----------

